
What Is SS7 and Was It Used to Spy on Trump's Cell Phone? - n0pe_p0pe
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/598xyb/what-is-ss7-and-is-china-using-it-to-spy-on-trumps-cell-phone
======
vectorEQ
these old protocols :-) fun stuff. same goes for some ISP stuff. it's so hard
to 'fix' it because it basically means replacing most of the hardware out in
the field. which is not within anyones budget..

